# SINGALE AUS und IN ATEX ZONE



## sps_mitte (27 März 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich habe eine Frage an die ATEX Spezialisten unter uns.

Wie erfasse ich digitale Signale aus einer Zone 21/22 (z.B. Pneumatikventil) an die Digitale Eingabebaugruppe der SPS (Schaltschrank nicht im Ex Bereich), sowie Ausgabe von Befehlen in die Zone 21/22 aus der Digitalen Ausgabebaugruppe der SPS?
Welche Zwischenteile benötige ich hierfür? Oder kann ich direkt drauf auf die Aktoren und Sensoren im Feld gehen? Danke


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 März 2011)

ich denke, das Problem ist eher: "wie erzeuge ich in der Ex-Zone die erforderlichen Signale" und "wie führe ich die Aktoren ex-sicher aus". Die Signalübertragung = ein Kabel ist das geringste Problem. 

Die Sensoren in einer entsprechenden Ausführung zu bekommen ist erst mal das Wichigste, da ist die Auswahl deutlich eingeschränkt.

Dann versuche, alles Weitere (elektrisch angesteuerte Ventile, Busknoten....) aus der Ex-Zone raus zu bekommen. GGf. kann man durch Abschirmungen auch die Ex-Zone einschränken. Sonst muss man dann eben entsprechende Gehäuse nutzen, aus denen man dann die Leitungen und Schläuche entsprechend Herstellervorgaben des Gehäuseherstellers rauszieht. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## ExGuide (27 März 2011)

Wenn Du uns den Zündschutz der Sensoren sagst, können wir auch helfen...


----------

